# The Articles and Happenings board is shit



## Colonel J (Dec 19, 2018)

Too much garbage there. Maybe there can be a way to curate what is allowed there so it's not flooded with every little thing? Maybe it's just my own view, but not everything there feels worthy of it's own thread.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## SJ 485 (Dec 19, 2018)

your shit kid.......
**flips u the b*rd**


----------



## Red Sun (Dec 19, 2018)

You mean something like a random news thread, where all the click bait and other shit that isn't worth a whole thread can be lumped together into one?


----------



## John Kasich (Dec 19, 2018)

Red Sun said:


> click bait and other shit that isn't worth a whole thread



but that's all there is to A&H


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 19, 2018)

It's my turf.


----------



## Colonel J (Dec 20, 2018)

Red Sun said:


> You mean something like a random news thread, where all the click bait and other shit that isn't worth a whole thread can be lumped together into one?


For sure.


----------



## Zarkov (Dec 20, 2018)

You don't say ?


----------



## usernames can change now! (Dec 20, 2018)

I blame @CatParty


----------



## mindlessobserver (Dec 20, 2018)

But where else will I get my 30 seconds of hate?


----------



## An Ghost (Dec 20, 2018)

i completely agree with you but for the sake of playing devil's advocate:

get triggered libtard. threads that aren't noteworthy don't get bumped and fade away.
if youre actually upset, report specific threads.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Dec 22, 2018)

But then how are people going to get all those easy green ratings?


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 28, 2018)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> But then how are people going to get all those easy green ratings?


And where else would certain users defend lolicon, claiming it as "THE LAST BASTION OF FREE SPEECH!!", all while using One Angry Gamer as a news source, without anyone batting a eye?
It's best to keep A&H the shitshow it is, because it's the best way to contain some of the bigger sperglords. same thing with Animal Control and DSP's forum.


----------



## drain (Dec 28, 2018)

i like going to a&h board bc i learn something new every time


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Jan 3, 2019)

I like A & H though. Its like Inner Circle but easier to troll.


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 4, 2019)

The only bad thing about it is all the useless megathreads that stop perfectly fine articles from having good threads.


----------



## polonium (Jan 10, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> The only bad thing about it is all the useless megathreads that stop perfectly fine articles from having good threads.


Exactly.
Merging all the threads that trigger homods and fagmins into the one megathread is the mark of someone with low testosterone


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 10, 2019)

polonium said:


> Exactly.
> Merging all the threads that trigger homods and fagmins into the one megathread is the mark of someone with low testosterone



Chinese anti-androgens will do that.


----------



## BestUserName (Jan 16, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> It's my turf.


It's comments like this that make me wish you could rate posts "No shit Sherlock".


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 16, 2019)

BestUserName said:


> It's comments like this that make me wish you could rate posts "No shit Sherlock".


Why is that, dear


----------

